# pptpd failed on gentoo

## slashlinux

Hello,

I tried to install and configure pptpd but when i am conecting from client windows is not working. You have the output of logg down.

Why is not working?

```
Mar 18 23:48:21 kipod pppd[3812]: Plugin /usr/lib/pptpd/pptpd-logwtmp.so loaded.

Mar 18 23:48:21 kipod pppd[3812]: pptpd-logwtmp: $Version$

Mar 18 23:48:21 kipod pppd[3812]: Couldn't open the /dev/ppp device: No such device or address

Mar 18 23:48:21 kipod pppd[3812]: You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by

Mar 18 23:48:21 kipod executing the following command as root:

Mar 18 23:48:21 kipod   mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

Mar 18 23:48:21 kipod pptpd[3811]: GRE: read(fd=6,buffer=8059560,len=8196) from PTY failed: status = -1 error = Input/output error, usually caused by unexpected termination of pppd, check option syntax and pppd logs

Mar 18 23:48:21 kipod pptpd[3811]: CTRL: PTY read or GRE write failed (pty,gre)=(6,7)

Mar 18 23:48:21 kipod pptpd[3811]: CTRL: Reaping child PPP[3812]

Mar 18 23:48:21 kipod pptpd[3811]: CTRL: Client 89.32.205.248 control connection finished
```

Thanks in advance

----------

## cach0rr0

a few generic pointers

-always first try a test from on the same local network, if possible, as the pptpd. Some ISP's or NOC's will block GRE traffic, which can make things a pain to troubleshoot; you may spend hours trying to figure out what you may have missed in your kernel config, only to find GRE is being dropped by a firewall somewhere in the picture

-always suspect the kernel

-could even be local iptables. Note that you need to allow protocol 47 and not port 47

EDIT:

having said all that, looking at your logs, even if everything else is just fine, you arent going to get very far with this:

```

Couldn't open the /dev/ppp device: No such device or address

```

This says to me you're either missing ppp support in the kernel, or the  module is not loaded. Check your kernel and see if you get:

```

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

```

if yours looks like that, that's your first problem; you need to go back in and reconfigure your kernel.

----------

